# The end of the road.Or what.



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello,
Joan and myself returned from a six week continental trip shortened to a week and a half as i felt ill.Went to see my G.P. on return he put me on a course of antibiotics which did no good.I had mentioned on my ist visit that i had pains in my chest and then asked him could i go for a chest x ray i went the following day to be told i had a partial collapsed lung,he then refered me to the local chest clinic which i attended yesterday,had all tests including a ct scan,the results were not good the consultant told me i have a shadow on my lung also tied in with my liver,i go for a endoscapy to take a biopsy from my lung,they will then tell me what corse of action they intend to take.I am keeping a brave face with joan,my children,and grandchildren,who all know.But inside i am petrified as i know the end result.Has anyone gone through this type of trauma? and if so what did you do?Go with the process,or go out and shoot yourself. ( 8O Q) can i get a catholic funeral with the latter.
I had two olf friends from racing days,mr Allan Robinson,and mr Barry Sheene,both diagnosed with a similar problem,Allan took the modern way via hospital which went on forever,and Barry took the alternative medication route much shorter but the end results were the same.
Thank you.
Pete.


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*end of the raod*

Pete ,
Have the tests done,It might not be as bad as you think.

I was diagnosed as having Bladder cancer over a year ago, on hearing the news I felt just like you, Ive since had three ops and the tumors were removed, and touch wood so far I am all clear.

While there life there hope Pete  so have the tests and the best of luck

Les


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello pete,

Thank you for feeling confident enough to share your predicament with us on here.

We are strangers but I am viewing your post after just punching out a well-considered but light-hearted reply on another thread.

Your news has brought about quite a mood change in me and will doubtlessly have the very same effect on many others here.

For my part I can only offer sympathy for you just now, but I trust that the other members of our extensive community with more knowledge and experience will shortly reply to you.

In the interim, and with your uncertainty, please allow me to suggest that you could try to fix your thoughts and focus on each day’s events, chores, plans, MHF topics, etc. as that may help towards lifting your spirits.

As a catholic even if not currently practising (I am not either) have you yet considered sharing your predicament and fears with your local priest? Any pastor of any denomination will surely offer help to you.



I will continue to be thinking of you and trusting that this reply will at least break the ice and draw others to your aid.

None of us can ever know what each tomorrow will bring, but I am sure that I speak for others in saying that we all hope that it will at least become clearer for you as each new day arrives.



With all my best regards from a very subdued Bob L


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hope for the "or what" side.

Just been reading about John Hartson-ex Celtic- and the recoveries of some other ex players from cancer that were quoted must give hope to many in a similar predicament.
Whatever, may your god go with you.


----------



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

My husband had a similar problem 3 years ago, he had a lung resection, and three days later post sugery he went into urine retention and was also diagnosed with prostate cancer, 6 months after that he had precancerous cells in his mouth, and that also required surgery ( which he said was the worst!)Try not to worry, my husband was a previously very healthy man of 58 who apart from a cold etc had not been ill before. There is life after cancer albeit a different life, we are now retired which is lovely, we try not to miss any opportunities that are offered, everything has to fit in around hospital checks, we are now awaiting 4 weeks radiotherapy on his right lung, due to start in 2 weeks time, and after that he has to go to London for some new treatment on what is left of his left lung, meanwhile the treatment for the prostate carries on. But we haven't been told he is going to die, so we must spend every waking moment living life to the full. None of us know when our day will be up and we cant spend what time we have here dying! We both love our motorhome and I am sure you will be able to continue to enjoy yours. Modern medicine is a wonderful thing, and optimism a good remedy!
Good luck
Lindjan


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi there 
everyone knows on here Im going through the same problem.You are maybe luckier than myself as they might be able to operate the offending bit out and with Chemo you could be Ok.
Me well because Asbestos has caused mine there are to many places in the lungs if the right one dont get me the left one will :roll: 
But you will find you enjoy life so much better as everything begins to seem wonderful.
A bird, nature the sky and the stars all seem so great even the other day just watching an ant at work fascinated me.
Everyone says how well I look --so that is what I cling on to.
Just keep doing what ever they want you to do at the hospital, take all the treatment they offer.
And above all keep talking to the friends you have on here.

Read my Diary http://rayandmave.co.uk/HealthScare.aspx

I think your title is out its not the end of the road-- enjoy each day you wake up and I wish you all the luck in the world. Keep smiling :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-66366.html


----------



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

*end of the road or what*

Thank you all for such positive replies,so nice to find people who are cocerned,one can only speak to ones family and friends for a certain length of time.I will do all the hospital tells me to,and will keep you all informed.I am 67 years of age and till now have never had anything more serious than a cold or a hangover,so the results i got yesterday came as such a shock.
Thank you again,
Pete.


----------



## Hintonwood (Mar 21, 2008)

Pete,

Thanks for taking the trouble and having the bravery to share it with us.

I wish you well in dealing with the illness and cross my fingers that the doctors can sort it.

It is a timely reminder to us all to live for the day.


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

4 years ago my stepdad was diagnosed with lung cancer, we all thought the worse even though non of us actually admitted it.

He had an op, and during his recovery went out and converted himself, and mum from "tugging" to motorhoming (I told them that they'de crossed from the dark side!!)

Anyway since then, they've followed us to France (the first time they'de driven abroad) and they spend most weekends away in the van combined with weeks of touring.

Actually he's been back "under the knife" today having a new hip fitted, as he'd worn out the old one motorhoming and dog walking!

There IS life after this awful disease 

Good luck

Mick & Debs


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

oh Pete keep ya chin up. My dad (69 you know!) has just had 2/3 of his right lung out last Friday actually - he has had drains fitted and still draining he has a slight infection his recovery is a bit slow but they have told him they got it all and no other treatment required. He is a or was a very fit 69 year old never smoked, drank in moderation and not overweight at all. 

We were really shocked but the happy soul that he is (not) is a bit depressed he's started picking on the chap in the corner who to be honest looks 90 but is only 58. The nurses are fed up of him and if he texts me any more times when am at work am gonna personally stab the old bugger! That would solve his problem instantly !!!! :lol: 

So if Happy Harry is anything to go by - there's life in the old dog yet! 

BTW he has lungs the size of bellows - and god help my mother when he's out of Jimmys!

Greenie


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Greenie thats good news about your Dad as I was praying he came through the Op --well done.
Pete I was phoned tonight and I have got my appointment for meeting the Guys Hospital Oncologist for next Wednesday so Im on my way for the Talcum Powder Op whopee :lol: 
You will feel so much better when your tratment starts --when you know just what you have going on and just what they will do for you.
Keep focused and fight dont give in.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Gents,
My thoughts are with you both at this time, take care,
Norman


----------

